# You Have The Right To Remember Carmen Miranda!



## Meanderer (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Wasn't that fabulous?  I wish they still made musicals.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 13, 2015)

"Chigga, chigga, boom! :banana:epper::banana:   Why have just one, when you can have fifty of everything? All done without animation,


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

She was great!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Oct 13, 2015)

I was Carmen Miranda for Halloween one year and had a towering pile of plastic fruit in a basket on my head, anchored to my hair with many, many hairpins.  By the end of the evening, I had a sore neck to end all sore necks and only about 3/4 the hair I had when I started.   She sure could make the moves with all that stuff on her head.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)

jujube said:


> I was Carmen Miranda for Halloween one year and had a towering pile of plastic fruit in a basket on my head, anchored to my hair with many, many hairpins.  By the end of the evening, I had a sore neck to end all sore necks and only about 3/4 the hair I had when I started.   She sure could make the moves with all that stuff on her head.



I'd love to see a picture of that, Jujube!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2015)

Do we also have the right to remain silent?


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 13, 2015)

I know so many guys who have been her for Halloween. Fun fact- there are pictures illustrating that CM was infamous for not feeling the need for underwear...go wash out your brains now.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Do we also have the right to remain silent?


Yep!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2015)

:rofl1: Where do you find these things!?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2015)

[h=1]CARMEN MIRANDA - AT HOME[/h]


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Wasn't that fabulous?  I wish they still made musicals.




Oh yes me too....perhaps the world would be a much kinder place if we replaced all the violent genre of the last few decades  with a few musicals!!


----------

